

The Curse of College Debt  - cwan
http://chronicle.com/blogs/brainstorm/the-curse-of-college-debt/24398

======
kls
The one that really gets me in all this was the bankruptcy reform bill that
was passed on the eve of the collapse. They knew what they where doing and
they knew that they had to lash the people to the oars and they did a good job
of it.

But they robbed us of our right to not be indentured for whatever reason we
chose not to be. The founding fathers put sever restrictions on the rights of
the creditor for a reason, indenturedness is an easy way to rob the masses of
their freedom.

While others complain about healthcare this and bailout that, the bankruptcy
reform bill was the single most important piece of legislation that deprived
you of your rights.

You know sometimes freedom is more important than trinkets and toil.

------
devmonk
As Dave Ramsey would say, don't do college debt. Pay for yourself. We already
have a whole frickin' public education system, and it doesn't extend through
college. I am paying for enough kids free education, and I'd rather not pay
for someone else's college.

